# Dunlop DP1- V3 golf balls



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 24, 2014)

Does anyone play with these?

They are suppposed to be Dunlops equivalent to the Pro V1, Z Star etc and are normally Â£44.99 a dozen but are reduced to Â£19.99 in Sportsdirect. Bought a couple of dozen to try out next season and wondered what others thought of them.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 24, 2014)

Not Tried the DP1 V3 but have tried the V2 and the NZ9 V3. I have been really impressed. Maybe not fully up to the quality of the balls that they equate to but not far off. The DP1 V2 states on the back that it should be tried by those that use the NXT and such like and that was a pretty good comparison. The NZ9 V3 is more like an AD333 and I would be hard pressed to tell the 2 appart but at Â£9.99 a dozen I know what will be in my bag. Next season I would certainly be happy to give the DP1 V3 a try and suspect that they will not disappoint.


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 24, 2014)

with the Chrome going for 15 a doz at the moment, no point paying more for a tour ball.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 24, 2014)

I bought a box of them recently.....can honestly say I loved them.  Didn't seem to spin much off the driver.  Soft on the face with irons.  Good around/on the greens.  Couldn't fault them tbh.  Only down point is when someone says "what are you playing" and you have to answer "Dunlop".


----------



## matt611 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes I have only heard good things about them


----------



## MattM (Oct 24, 2014)

I've played these recently along with some CXR Controls, would be happy to carry on playing either although the cxr's are cheaper. The Dunlop have a urethane cover and the cxr's ionomer so in theory the Dunlop should stop quicker.


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 24, 2014)

Can't really fault them but I was lucky enough to get them with 20% discount during a promotion so only cost Â£16 so gave them a try.  

Don't feel as soft to me as the Wilson FG Tour but certainly softer than the older DP1 and very durable. Provided me with decent control (if I ever achieve such a thing).  Â£20 though is a little on the steeper side than I'd like to pay.  Spoiled I suppose with blemish FG Tours which were Â£15 a dozen when I could get them. 

If they were Â£16 normally then it would be a no brainer but with bargains available and I tend to buy a stash when offers are available I'd shop around a little before I'd fall back onto the Dunlops.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 24, 2014)

Reviews sound pretty positive then so Â£20 a dozen for a quality ball is not too bad. Only problem is that they won't see the light of day for 5 months.


----------



## matt611 (Feb 26, 2015)

Finally managed to pick a dozen of these balls and so far they seem pretty good.  I have played 2 rounds with them and it's hard to fault them; they seem to have plenty of control.  It will be interesting to see how they fare in the summer on firm greens.


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2015)

I found one recently (V2) and found it fine, similar to a Velocity or AD333 but certainly not in the premium ball mould.


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 26, 2015)

Val said:



			I found one recently (V2) and found it fine, similar to a Velocity or AD333 but certainly not in the premium ball mould.
		
Click to expand...

 Probably because it is a two piece with a urethane cover that is targeted at the midrange 2 piece market.  The V3 is a 3 piece and is better than the midrange two piece in term of responsiveness. Not as soft a feel as others but certainly a decent ball. Never worth Â£20 though when you consider some prices of other premiums. 

Drop it to Â£15 or less and you be hard pushed to do better. 

They are made by the same company behind the srixon range of balls so shouldn't be written off.


----------



## DanFST (Feb 26, 2015)

I used these for 36 holes this week. I love them, The noise is good, the feel off the putter is good. And they were biting on greens. I'm going to carry on using them until the greens get hard and I can really see how they work. 

I have a dozen Pro v1 and Z stars. And they will be staying at home until this ball fails.


----------



## MattM (Feb 27, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			Drop it to Â£15 or less and you be hard pushed to do better.
		
Click to expand...

They are Â£15 at SportsDirect and EuropeanGolf Online now if you can get to a shop rather than pay delivery charges. 

I'll be picking some more up soon


----------



## phils226 (Feb 27, 2015)

Which are best; the dp1 or the nz9v3


----------



## mrwoo (Feb 27, 2015)

I'd never heard of them before this thread, but read a number of reviews and ordered 2 doz from fat Mike.  Couldn't care less that they have Dunlop on them, they appear to be a quality ball at a very good price.
These will be replacing my AD333 this season.


----------



## turkish (Feb 27, 2015)

Don't buy from evil dastardly Mike Cashley!!!!!


----------



## mrwoo (Feb 27, 2015)

turkish said:



			Don't buy from evil dastardly Mike Cashley!!!!! 

Click to expand...

haha he doesn't seem too popular up here!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 27, 2015)

Am I right in thinking that the current Dunlop balls are made by Srixon. I know that when I used to use Inesis balls (before they hiked the price of their premium ones) they were rumoured to be made by Bridgestone.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 27, 2015)

Been using the NZ9-V2 all winter, cracking ball at Â£7.99 a dozen.


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 27, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Am I right in thinking that the current Dunlop balls are made by Srixon. I know that when I used to use Inesis balls (before they hiked the price of their premium ones) they were rumoured to be made by Bridgestone.
		
Click to expand...

Current Srixon balls are made by Dunlop.


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 27, 2015)

phils226 said:



			Which are best; the dp1 or the nz9v3
		
Click to expand...

Based on sportsdirect prices the NZ9-V3 is probably offering better value.  If the DP1-V3 is Â£15 in store then you'll get a slightly better feeling ball that I would personally choose over the likes of the AD333 or other similar price range balls.


----------



## phils226 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks. Just bought some nz9 v3's from Sportsdirect. The DP1's were Â£19.99 in store


----------



## DanFST (Feb 27, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			Based on sportsdirect prices the NZ9-V3 is probably offering better value.  If the DP1-V3 is Â£15 in store then you'll get a slightly better feeling ball that I would personally choose over the likes of the AD333 or other similar price range balls.
		
Click to expand...

The NZ9 is a 2 piece, it feels pretty rock like and is nothing special. 

Genuinely impressed by the DP1 however.


----------



## phils226 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi.The nz9v3 is a three piece. The v2 is the two piece


----------



## Jensen (Feb 27, 2015)

I got a dozen of these for Christmas. Very, very impressed with them. Great feel off all clubs and was getting spin on the greens. 
Much better ball than Srixon Soft Feel which Fat Ashley sells for Â£13.99 per dozen. For an extra Â£6 you het a 3 piece ball. 
The DP1 V3 doesn't mark or cut up unless you smack one into a tree


----------



## Richuk123 (Feb 28, 2015)

Been Using these for a while and i really like them. give me plenty of feel around the green and they don't feel like your hitting a concrete block with everything else in the bag. 

Dunlop are making great strides with their top end products (using the NZ9 iron's which have seen decent reviews online for a 2nd season) but sadly , they will always have that stigma of being at the bottom end of the cheap market, and that's a shame.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2015)

Back in the day Dunlop made some great balls. If it works for you does it matter who makes it or what name is on it? Heard about a blind ball test recently where the DP1-V3 actually came well inside the top 10!


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 28, 2015)

41 points in the Winter League today with a NZ9-V2


----------



## DanFST (Mar 1, 2015)

Must reiterate how impressed I am with the DP1-V3. I really like the noise it gives off the clubs. Hit a full 56 into a flat green on my 18th. Landed a foot from the pin, took one bounce and then zipped back 4 or 5 metres. Really has all the attributes of a ball 3x the price!


----------



## phils226 (Mar 2, 2015)

BrizoH71 said:



			41 points in the Winter League today with a NZ9-V2 

Click to expand...

Used the NZ9v3, which definitely is a 3 piece ball for the first time Saturday. Very impressed and thought it a better ball than the Srixon AD333 so very good value for the price


----------



## MattM (Mar 16, 2015)

phils226 said:



			The DP1's were Â£19.99 in store
		
Click to expand...

Popped into European Golf yesterday to restock - priced Â£19.99 on the shelf but got them to check their own website price and they dropped them to Â£15. Not sure if Sports Direct stores would do the same but they are the same company.

Also, speaking to the guy in the shop, he said he's gone on the launch monitor with them and compared them to other 3 piece balls and he said they were 'uncannily like the z-star' and that they were from the same factory. You can take that with a pinch of salt but I was already buying them so there was no need for any sales guff.


----------

